# ok, how many sleepless nights?



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok night 2 here w/ new pup. Put him in crate last night and he cried, whined, howled for at least 25 mins. of every hour. I camped out on living room floor to try and ease his adjustment (may have been a mistake). Tonight put him in crate @ 9 pm its now 10:35, hes has'nt even come close to stopping yet. I'm trying to ignore but even w/ earplugs being on 2nd floor & w/ doors closed I gotta say my patience is frazzled. I had planned on taking him out every 2 hours but @ this rate I'm just starting over w/ trying to get him settled if I do that. How long before he'll be used to his crate?


P.S. Currently trying water bottle, wind-up clock, radio!

P.S. x2 As I type this hes actually been quiet for 5 mins.!!











































;


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

When he is being quiet make sure you reward it. If you are consistant about not rewarding the noise, and rewarding when he is quiet it will subside.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> When he is being quiet make sure you reward it. If you are consistant about not rewarding the noise, and rewarding when he is quiet it will subside.


 Don't take this the wrong way but I'm afraid to make a peep. Not sure how rewarding him when he's quiet is gonna help; as soon as he hears, or sees me for a reward we'll be starting back over.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

He shouldn't be in his crate unless:
1. You are away from home
2. You are asleep
3. You are doing something where you can't keep an eye on him.

when you go to bed, put his crate in your bedroom. Knowing you are in the room will be comforting to him. He may cry for a couple of nights but onece he sees its not going to get him anything, he will stop. 

You have to put him in a crate while you are away for his protection and the protection of your house and belongings.

If you can't watch him, he needs to be in the crate.

All other times he sould be out and taking part in family activities.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Your camping out with him was exactly the right thing to do. Puppies come with a hardwired survival instinct to stay close to the pack. Separation (in the wild) is a death sentence. To be 'banished/isolated' from the pack at this tender age is extremely scary.
As they get older they learn that being alone is OK but, for now he should be as close as possible while you work on building the confidence skills needed.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

Alright, last night was definitley worse. I'm gonna try camping in living room again tonight. There was a stretch however for about 1.5 hrs. he slept straight through. Its been a long time since I've done this, my body for some reason enjoys sleep.


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not recommending you do this as I know most think crate training is the way to go but I threw our crate away after night 2. 

Instead I bought a baby gate and set it up in the kitchen. The next few nights I put him in the kitchen and slept in there with him. Then I began sleeping on the other side of the gate but in-sight, eventually moving to the living room and out of sight. Once he was comfortable with this I finally got to sleep in my bed again and just a few weeks later I was confident enough to let him in our bedroom with us knowing he'd wake me up if he really needed to go.

I know this doesn't help with your crate training, but it surely helped my sanity.


----------



## aly (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you try putting the crate next to your bed? I've never had a problem with crying or sleepless nights even from day one with the pup next to my bed.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

You've got lots of good suggestions, I won't repeat them all.... but here's one more: Feed him in his crate. Put treats for him in his crate. Do everything in your power to make the crate a happy place. 

And remember he's a baby. Being close to you is the right thing right now - anything else is terrifying for him.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

His excercise pen came in today so that will help greatly I'm sure, unfortunately won't know til Weds. night. I'm gonna camp beside him again to night hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It could take awhile for him to finally stop whining in the crate. It took my Mastiff about a week or so. We slept in the room with him and if he'd start whining we'd stick our fingers in the crate to reassure him that we were still around.

We also fed him in his crate, he had to take all naps in the crate (if he fell asleep on the floor we'd pick him up and lay him in the crate). We'd throw toys in the crate for him to chase after and bring back out. We'd throw treats in it for him to go in and get out. We incorporated his crate into a lot of different things in his life like feedings, playing, sleeping, etc. 

Now he'd much prefer to be out of the crate and with us all the time but he's content when he's in the crate and goes to sleep almost instantly.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We're still not clear about why you are sleeping on the floor next to the crate vs. moving the crate to your bedroom so that you can sleep in your bed???


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

My Husky pup only whine for 2 days, and those day, i just played with him everytime he woke up to tire him up and have him sleep 3 hours.

Btw.. the way you are holding the pup in your picture... incorrect, you can hurt his front legs that way.


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

Confession:
The 1st couple of nights we had our pup at home in a crate beside my bed. I have to admit sometime during the 2nd night I got frustrated by the whining and said 'BE QUIET' loud and slapped the side of the crate. Never whined anymore after that and almost never whines now. He's grown up to have a great personality - non aggressive, no fear, totally friendly to people and dogs. Not suggesting you slap the crate, but be careful not to create any positive associations with whining - bad for dogs (and kids!). Also, you don't have to camp beside them, just leave them somewhere where they can still smell you.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, DJ cried terribly every nite for nearly 2 weeks!! It was awful, his high pitched cry sounded more like screaming -loudly! But he would only cry for about 10 minutes, then would be out like a light for the entire nite. He was 10 weeks old when I got him. 
He has a crate right by our bed, & I would just talk softly to him for awhile & he'd settle down.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

Last night was much better he still whined but not nearly as much. Most of the time I could just shush him and he'd lay down for awhile. We did go outside quite a few times but he did relieve himself every time we went out. The crate is not in our bedroom because that will be off limits to him, I did'nt want to confuse him w/ where he can/can't be. The pic is actually not of me holding him, it was taken @ the breeders they would grab up indivdual pups so they could take pics for all their new families. I'm sure he was'nt held that way but for a second.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better! You _will_ be able to have a good nite sleep again soon - it just takes some time.


----------



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

Wifes got pup duty tonight thank goodness. Honestly don't think I got more than 10 hrs. in last 3 nights total. He was in X-pen for about 5 hrs. today so he should be a little more tired (hopefully).


----------

